# demande MAJ projet KENO



## symbol (6 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb


Dans le script du KENO que tu m'as fait y'a quelque stemps, y'a une ligne qui extrait le N° du dernier tirage posté par la FDJ (sur le site de la FDJ).

Une mise a jour de la page html à la FDJ a été faites.

Depuis la ligne qui extrait ce N° de tirage ne fonctionne plus.
Du coup le script reste en carafe, et ne se lance plus. Il se met en attente 10 minutes (600 sec) sans fin, puisque c'est ce N° qui permet de savori si un nouveau tirage est disponible.

Serait possible de mettre a jour la partie du code qui gère cela  ?

Merci



```
############################################################################################
########################### TEST POUR SAVOIR SI NOUVEAU TIRAGE A LA FDJ ####################
## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt n'existe pas,  alors création du fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt  avec N° du dernier tirage + lancement direct du script
## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt existe, alors comparaison des N° de tirage (Si Nouveau tirage supérieur ->  sauvegarde du N° du dernier tirage dans NUMTIRAGE.txt  + lancement script)
############################################################################################
############################################################################################
repertoire="/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA"

function download_keno () {
  ## créé le fichier keno.html avec la page actuelle du site, sinon on garde l'ancienne
  curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' -o "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp -D "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour
  ## Gestion des erreurs 404 et autres ...
  code_http=$(head -1 "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour | cut -d " " -f2)
  ## https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_codes_HTTP
  if [ "${code_http}" == "200" ]
  then
    iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp > "${repertoire}"/keno.html
    rm -f "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp
  fi
}

function attente_nouveau_tirage () {
  tirage_keno=$(grep "listDayTirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | cut -d'"' -f2)
  if [ -f "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt ]
  then
    echo le fichier existe
    tirage_fichier=$(cat "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt)

    ## tant que nouveau tirage identique/inférieur à celui du fichier
    while [ ${tirage_keno} -le ${tirage_fichier} ]
    do
      echo Pause de 10min
      sleep 600

      download_keno
      tirage_keno=$(grep "listDayTirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | cut -d'"' -f2)
    done
  fi

  ## créé le fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt avec le N° du dernier tirage
  echo ${tirage_keno} >  "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt
}

download_keno
attente_nouveau_tirage

## Extraction du résultat à partir de "${repertoire}"/keno.html
echo Extraction du résultat
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Novembre 2018)

Remplace le 

```
tirage_keno=$(grep "listDayTirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | cut -d'"' -f2)
```

Par l'un des deux suivants (le deuxième est sans doute le mieux à utiliser) :

```
tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed "s/.*Dernier tirage//" | cut -d'"' -f2)
tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed 's/.*<option value="\([0-9]*\)">Dernier tirage<\/option>.*/\1/')
```


----------



## symbol (7 Novembre 2018)

Je fais pour les changements, je verrais au tirage de 13h45 si tous se passe comme prévu.

Merci 


MAJ : je viens de modifier (j'ai effacé tous les fichiers en local et sur le serveur).
- j'ai remplacé les 2 occurrences

```
tirage_keno=$(grep "listDayTirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | cut -d'"' -f2)
```

par


```
tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed 's/.*<option value="\([0-9]*\)">Dernier tirage<\/option>.*/\1/')
```

J'ai lancé le script, il va correctement chercher le tirage. Si je le relance une 2e fois aussitot, il se met en mode attente 10 min (normal).
Je vois si a 13h45 il reste en mode attente 10 minutes , ou s'il detecte bien le nouveau tirage.


----------



## symbol (7 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb 

A première vue, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci


----------



## symbol (8 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb

Le site FDJ a été mis plus a jour que ce que je pensais.

La modification réalisée hier concernant le numéro de tirage est ok, parfait.


Cependant, la FDJ a changée aussi le code html qui affiche les 20 N° du tirage + date
Du coup, le script ne ramene plus la date du tirage + les 20 N°

Ca se présente sous cette forme dans mon forum







Je poste ci-dessous les commandes qui tu m'avais donné pour récupérer : date tirage + les 20 N°




```
############################################################################################
############## RECUPERATION DES PRONOS POSTES DANS FORUM + TIRAGE A LA FDJ  ############
############################################################################################

# va chercher les pronos des joueurs dans le forum. les pseudos doicent etre precedé de "@" -> @pseudo 01-02-03-04-05-06-07-08-09-10    ou   @pseudo 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10)
curl -s 'http://kenopronos.free-bb.eu/sujet-612110-792147-98059-1-Postez-Vos-Pronos-Pour-Le-Prochain-Tirage-Ici.html'  | sed 's/                    <div class="reply[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]">//' | sed 's/<\/div>//' | sed 's/<br \/>//' | grep -E '@' | grep -Ev '#|}|{'| sed $'s/\r$//'  >  /Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/mygames.txt

# Change directory to the folder containing the script
cd "/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/"

# If no games file is found at the assigned filepath, try in the same folder as the script
[ ! -f "${gamesFile}" ] && gamesFile="/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/mygames.txt"

# affichage date du tirage
affichagedate=$(curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | grep -i '<div class="keno_numeros mb10 fl sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">' | sed $'s/.*<h3 class="dateTirage mt20 fl">\(.*\)<span>&nbsp;-&nbsp;\(.*\)<\/span><\/h3>.*sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">\(.*\)<\/div><br class="sp".*/\\1 - \\2 :\\\n\\3/' | sed 's/<p class="keno_num">/ /g' | sed 's/ \([0-9]\)<\/p>/ 0\1/g' | head -1)

# Si aucun N° indiqué, le script va chercher les N° du tirage chez la FDJ
if [ "${winningNumbers}" = "" ] ; then
winningNumbers=$(curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | grep -i '<div class="keno_numeros mb10 fl sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">' | sed 's/.*sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">\(.*\)<\/div><br class="sp".*/\1/' | sed 's/<p class="keno_num">/ /g' | sed 's/ \([0-9]\)<\/p>/ 0\1/g' | sed 's/<\/p>//g' | sed 's/^ //g' | head -1)
fi

### -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Si tu le souhaite et a le temps, serait-il possible d'adapter la ligne qui s'occupe de cette tache ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Novembre 2018)

Je me mets ça dans un coin. Rappelle moi ça dimanche si je ne t'ai pas répondu d'ici-là.


----------



## symbol (9 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb 

Ok. merci.


----------



## zeltron54 (9 Novembre 2018)

@symbol

Je viens de tester les lignes existantes, et elles fonctionnent. j'ai bien en retour la date et les 20 numéros.  ?


----------



## symbol (9 Novembre 2018)

arrghh ! Tu as raison 

Bizarrre hier ca marchait plus.

Merci de l'info.


----------



## symbol (9 Novembre 2018)

MAJ :

 finalement ce ne fonctionne pas. J'ai le tirage de ce midi au lieu de tirage du soir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @symbol
> 
> Je viens de tester les lignes existantes, et elles fonctionnent. j'ai bien en retour la date et les 20 numéros.  ?



Pas de numéro retourné par la commande habituelle sur la version du site suivante :



Il doit donc s'agir d'une nouvelle version du site qu'ils sont en train de mettre en place.


----------



## zeltron54 (11 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb

Peut être en cours ! car là ! j'ai bien le retour


```
Last login: Sun Nov 11 13:22:31 on ttys000
Imac:~ XXXXXXX$ curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | grep -i '<div class="keno_numeros mb10 fl sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">' | sed 's/.*sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">\(.*\)<\/div><br class="sp".*/\1/' | sed 's/<p class="keno_num">/ /g' | sed 's/ \([0-9]\)<\/p>/ 0\1/g' | sed 's/<\/p>//g' | sed 's/^ //g' | head -1
01 02 06 07 18 22 26 31 33 36 37 38 39 40 50 52 56 60 63 65
Imac:~ jXXXXXXXX$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2018)

A l'instant, cela remarche et la page qui s'affiche sur le site est à nouveau l'ancienne version.


----------



## zeltron54 (11 Novembre 2018)

Hi ! Hi ! Hi !   tous mes tests tombent au moment où c'est bon...
Il y a ceux qu'on le pot ... et les autres


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2018)

En tout cas, j'ai réussi à avoir le moment posant problème. On a donc l'explication du souci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2018)

De temps en temps, "https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats" doit renvoyer vers le "https://www2.fdj.fr/jeux-de-tirage/keno-gagnant-a-vie/resultats" dont l'affichage est différent.

La version suivante se base sur le deuxième site pour récupérer toutes les informations (date + numéro) en une seule fois.
Regarde si le résultat te convient.


```
date_tirage=$(curl -s 'https://www2.fdj.fr/jeux-de-tirage/keno-gagnant-a-vie/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | awk 'BEGIN {
    date = ""
    matin_soir = ""
    numero = ""
  }
  /^.*<h1 class="drawing-infos_title">.*/ {
    field_start=index($0,"infos_title")+13
    field_end=index($0,"</h1>")
    date=substr($0,field_start,field_end-field_start)
  }
  /^ *Tirage du midi.*/ {
    matin_soir="Midi"
  }
  /^ *Tirage du soir.*/ {
    matin_soir="Soir"
  }
  /^.*<span class="numbers-item_num">.*/ {
    field_start=index($0,"item_num")+10
    field_end=index($0,"</span>")
    numero=numero""sprintf("%02d ",substr($0,field_start,field_end-field_start))
  }
  /^.*<div class="numbers-bonus">.*/ {
    printf "%s - %s : %s\n",date,matin_soir,numero
    numero = ""
  }' | tail -2)
affichagedate=$(echo $date_tirage | sed 's/ : .*//')
winningNumbers=$(echo $date_tirage | sed 's/.*: //')

echo $affichagedate
echo $winningNumbers
```


----------



## symbol (11 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb

Je réponds un peu en retard.

Coup de chance, tu es tombé pile poil sur le problème 

Je ne sais pas plus comment faire.
Si je met le nouveau code, ca ne marchera pas avec l'ancienne page FDJ, si je garde l'ancien code, ca ne marchera pas avec la nouvelle 

Pour le moment, j'attends que la FDJ bascule sur sa nouvelle page (surement lundi), puis que je changerai le code.


Merci de ton aide.


----------



## symbol (21 Novembre 2018)

PARTIE 1/3
ANCIEN CODE


```
##  ############################################################################################
##  ########################### TEST POUR SAVOIR SI NOUVEAU TIRAGE A LA FDJ ####################
##  ## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt n'existe pas,  alors création du fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt  avec N° du dernier tirage + lancement direct du script
##  ## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt existe, alors comparaison des N° de tirage (Si Nouveau tirage supérieur ->  sauvegarde du N° du dernier tirage dans NUMTIRAGE.txt  + lancement script)
##  ############################################################################################
##  ############################################################################################
repertoire="/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA"

function download_keno () {
  ## créé le fichier keno.html avec la page actuelle du site, sinon on garde l'ancienne
  curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' -o "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp -D "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour
  ## Gestion des erreurs 404 et autres ...
  code_http=$(head -1 "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour | cut -d " " -f2)
  ## https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_codes_HTTP
  if [ "${code_http}" == "200" ]
  then
    iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp > "${repertoire}"/keno.html
    rm -f "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp
  fi
}

function attente_nouveau_tirage () {
  tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed 's/.*<option value="\([0-9]*\)">Dernier tirage<\/option>.*/\1/')
  if [ -f "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt ]
  then
    echo le fichier existe
    tirage_fichier=$(cat "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt)

    ## tant que nouveau tirage identique/inférieur à celui du fichier
    while [ ${tirage_keno} -le ${tirage_fichier} ]
    do
      echo Pause de 5min
### ---------------------------------------- NOTIFICATION POP UP FINDER + SON -------------------------------------------------
osascript -e 'display notification "PAUSE 5 MN" with title "KENO"'; afplay /System/Library/Sounds/Pop.aiff
### ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      sleep 300

      download_keno
     tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed 's/.*<option value="\([0-9]*\)">Dernier tirage<\/option>.*/\1/')
    done
  fi

  ## créé le fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt avec le N° du dernier tirage
  echo ${tirage_keno} >  "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt
}

download_keno
attente_nouveau_tirage

## Extraction du résultat à partir de "${repertoire}"/keno.html
echo Extraction du résultat
```


----------



## symbol (21 Novembre 2018)

PARTIE 2/3
NOUVEAU CODE


```
##  ############################################################################################
##  ########################### TEST POUR SAVOIR SI NOUVEAU TIRAGE A LA FDJ ####################
##  ## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt n'existe pas,  alors création du fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt  avec N° du dernier tirage + lancement direct du script
##  ## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt existe, alors comparaison des N° de tirage (Si Nouveau tirage supérieur ->  sauvegarde du N° du dernier tirage dans NUMTIRAGE.txt  + lancement script)
##  ############################################################################################
##  ############################################################################################
repertoire="/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA"

function download_keno () {
  ## créé le fichier keno.html avec la page actuelle du site, sinon on garde l'ancienne
  curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' -o "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp -D "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour
  ## Gestion des erreurs 404 et autres ...
  code_http=$(head -1 "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour | cut -d " " -f2)
  ## https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_codes_HTTP
  if [ "${code_http}" == "200" ]
  then
    iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp > "${repertoire}"/keno.html
    rm -f "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp
  fi
}

function attente_nouveau_tirage () {
  tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed 's/.*<option value="\([0-9]*\)">Dernier tirage<\/option>.*/\1/')
  if [ -f "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt ]
  then
    echo le fichier existe
    tirage_fichier=$(cat "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt)

    ## tant que nouveau tirage identique/inférieur à celui du fichier
    while [ ${tirage_keno} -le ${tirage_fichier} ]
    do
      echo Pause de 5min
### ---------------------------------------- NOTIFICATION POP UP FINDER + SON -------------------------------------------------
osascript -e 'display notification "PAUSE 5 MN" with title "KENO"'; afplay /System/Library/Sounds/Pop.aiff
### ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      sleep 300

      download_keno
     tirage_keno=$(grep "Dernier tirage" "${repertoire}"/keno.html | sed 's/.*<option value="\([0-9]*\)">Dernier tirage<\/option>.*/\1/')
    done
  fi

  ## créé le fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt avec le N° du dernier tirage
  echo ${tirage_keno} >  "${repertoire}"/NUMTIRAGE.txt
}

download_keno
attente_nouveau_tirage

## Extraction du résultat à partir de "${repertoire}"/keno.html
echo Extraction du résultat
```


----------



## symbol (21 Novembre 2018)

PARTIE 3/3
Bonjour

J'ai posté mon message en 3 parties ! vu que 'on peut pas poster plus de 5000 caractères en même temps.

La FDJ semble avoir finie ses chagements concernant sa page des tirages KENO.

Ecatomb, tu m'as donné le code corrigé (NOUVEAU CODE) pour s'adapter a la nouvelle page FDJ.

Par contre , je ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'il faut remplacer de l'ANCIEN CODE par le NOUVEAU CODE.
Avant ca vérifiait que
- le tirage était différent pour télécharger le nouveau
- ca mettait en attente de 5 mn avant de revérifier si le tirage avait changer

A partir de mes 2 postes ci-dessus, serait possible de changer les parties de l'ANCIEN CODE par celles du NOUVEAU CODE (afin de garder les memes fonctions) puis de poster le résultat ici ?

NOTE : avant il y'avait 2 urls differentes pour récupérer les tirages (l'une avec www. (dedié a lacien KENO) et l'autre www2. (dédié au nouveau KENO).
Désormais, c'est toujours https://www.fdj.fr/jeux-de-tirage/keno-gagnant-a-vie/resultats

Merci


----------



## symbol (24 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb

Plus d'infos de ce qui manque avec le nouveau code.

ce qui est fait :
Les N° sont biens affichés.

ce qui manque :
- Le N° du tirage
- La date + indication MIDI ou SOIR
- La vérification qui compare si le tirage affiché sur le site FDJ est un nouveau (et pas celui qu'on a déja : Si meme tirage alors attente de 10 mn, et revérification), pour vérifier si c'est bien un nouveau tirage de publié.

Merci


----------



## symbol (25 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb

Je te met l'integralité du code qui verifie si novueau tirage posté dans la page FDJ, suivi du code qui ramene le dernier tirage


```
############################################################################################
########################### TEST POUR SAVOIR SI NOUVEAU TIRAGE A LA FDJ ####################
## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt n'existe pas,  alors création du fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt  avec N° du dernier tirage + lancement direct du script
## Si fichier NUMTIRAGE.txt existe, alors comparaison des N° de tirage (Si Nouveau tirage supérieur ->  sauvegarde du N° du dernier tirage dans NUMTIRAGE.txt  + lancement script)
## Cette version est prévue pour la nouvelle URL ou la FDJ publie les tirages 
## Nouvelle URL ===>  'https://www2.fdj.fr/jeux-de-tirage/keno-gagnant-a-vie/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | awk 'BEGIN {
## Ancienne URL ===>   'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' -o "${repertoire}"/keno_tmp -D "${repertoire}"/keno_code_retour

############################################################################################
############################################################################################

date_tirage=$(curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux-de-tirage/keno-gagnant-a-vie/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | awk 'BEGIN {
    date = ""
    matin_soir = ""
    numero = ""
  }
  /^.*<h1 class="drawing-infos_title">.*/ {
    field_start=index($0,"infos_title")+13
    field_end=index($0,"</h1>")
    date=substr($0,field_start,field_end-field_start)
  }
  /^ *Tirage du midi.*/ {
    matin_soir="Midi"
  }
  /^ *Tirage du soir.*/ {
    matin_soir="Soir"
  }
  /^.*<span class="numbers-item_num">.*/ {
    field_start=index($0,"item_num")+10
    field_end=index($0,"</span>")
    numero=numero""sprintf("%02d ",substr($0,field_start,field_end-field_start))
  }
  /^.*<div class="numbers-bonus">.*/ {
    printf "%s - %s : %s\n",date,matin_soir,numero
    numero = ""
  }' | tail -2)
affichagedate=$(echo $date_tirage | sed 's/ : .*//')
winningNumbers=$(echo $date_tirage | sed 's/.*: //')

echo $affichagedate
echo $winningNumbers


################----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



############################################################################################
############## RECUPERATION DES PRONOS POSTES DANS FORUM + TIRAGE A LA FDJ  ############
############################################################################################

# va chercher les pronos des joueurs dans le forum. les pseudos doivent etre precedé de "@" -> @pseudo 01-02-03-04-05-06-07-08-09-10    ou   @pseudo 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10)
curl -s 'http://kenopronos.free-bb.eu/sujet-612110-792147-98059-1-Postez-Vos-Pronos-Pour-Le-Prochain-Tirage-Ici.html'  | sed 's/                    <div class="reply[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]">//' | sed 's/<\/div>//' | sed 's/<br \/>//' | grep -E '@' | grep -Ev '#|}|{'| sed $'s/\r$//'  >  /Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/mygames.txt

# Change directory to the folder containing the script
cd "/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/"

# If no games file is found at the assigned filepath, try in the same folder as the script
[ ! -f "${gamesFile}" ] && gamesFile="/Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/mygames.txt"

# affichage date du tirage
affichagedate=$(curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | grep -i '<div class="keno_numeros mb10 fl sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">' | sed $'s/.*<h3 class="dateTirage mt20 fl">\(.*\)<span>&nbsp;-&nbsp;\(.*\)<\/span><\/h3>.*sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">\(.*\)<\/div><br class="sp".*/\\1 - \\2 :\\\n\\3/' | sed 's/<p class="keno_num">/ /g' | sed 's/ \([0-9]\)<\/p>/ 0\1/g' | head -1)

# Si aucun N° indiqué, le script va chercher les N° du tirage chez la FDJ
if [ "${winningNumbers}" = "" ] ; then
winningNumbers=$(curl -s 'https://www.fdj.fr/jeux/jeux-de-tirage/keno/resultats' | iconv -f 'iso-8859-15' -t 'UTF-8' | grep -i '<div class="keno_numeros mb10 fl sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">' | sed 's/.*sprite-jeux-bg_resultat_keno">\(.*\)<\/div><br class="sp".*/\1/' | sed 's/<p class="keno_num">/ /g' | sed 's/ \([0-9]\)<\/p>/ 0\1/g' | sed 's/<\/p>//g' | sed 's/^ //g' | head -1)
fi

### -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## symbol (25 Novembre 2018)

@ecatomb je t'ai envoyé un message privé.


----------

